# Photo preference?



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

When I took photos of my display this year I tried something different with the lighting. Here are two different photos of the same prop. (Forget about the fact that the composition is different). Which lighting variation do you prefer? The colored lights, or the natural light?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

pics not there


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Any idea why the photos aren't showing up? They're very small files. I used the insert image button and linked to my blog where they're being hosted. Help.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

crap, I'm no genius at that kind of stuff. Don't worry, someone else will be able to help you out.


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

All fixed. Comment away!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for the photo on the right (the nonblue one if you end up changing the order)


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

#2 (orange), def.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

The right hand photo (non blue) is an excellent picture. I wish I had shots half that good of my props.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I prefer the orange one, not for the color, but for the depth and shadows provided by the angle of the lights. The colored one looks more flat to me


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I also like the one that isn't blue. It looks really good!


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

I like picture #2. The shadows make it look better!


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the orange one (natural light). It gives a sense of reality vs the brillant blue light.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree, the non blue looks more realistic. Great job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The blue lighting gives a nice spooky eerie feel, but the natural lighting brings out the texture much better. I say go natural also.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate to muddle the question...but I can't give a proper opinion when the photos aren't the same. The photo on the right has better tone levels, better focus, better composition, etc. Even the zombie positioning is better.

If that same photo on the right were taken in the other lighting...I think I would prefer the colored lighting. What if the image were something like this?....


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I prefer the orange one, not for the color, but for the depth and shadows provided by the angle of the lights. The colored one looks more flat to me


I second that.


----------

